# 2002 Sentra se-r Cd player/ sub installation



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

I have an amp and sub that i want to put into my sentra... im feeling lazy and dont want to have to take out the head unit to run my RCA's. Im pretty sure that I dont have the fosgate system in my car but there is a sub in the back on the dash that has a little amplifier under it and powers itself. There is a plug with a few wires going to the sub that powers it. I wanted to know if i could just cut that and attach the positive and negative to a low level converter-RCA's to my amp and then just attach the remote wire to my amp as well then just run my positive wire from the battery and ground the amp. 

:fluffy: 

also i was wondering if by any chance there might be a piece that you could attach to the clip that attaches to the sub that just has the wires hanging off of it so then you dont have to cut the plastic male piece that attaches to the sub. :hal:


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Umm why would you want to spend all that time when its really not hard to remove a head unit and do it the right way....??

I mean seriously it took me all of 30 or 40 min to hook up my friends system.. 2 12s, ran RCA Cables, Ran Power, Ran Ground, Ran Remote and installed a remote bass control on it. Its not very hard... The head unit (if after market or stock) should only have 2 bolts holding it in and a plastic piece covering thosee bolts.

Ive ghetto rigged stuff before in chryslers that had rear Amps but the quality and power is much less than if done the right way.


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

Yea ur probably right... ill check it out tomarrow. I wish it had an Aux too so i could hook up a portable mp3 player to it i might have to get one of those fm transmitters or something.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Some of the after market CD players have Aux jacks in the back. I dont know if your running a stock system or not but if your running after market you may want to check first. I know my friends Pioneer has an Aux plug in and settings. And so does my Kenwood.


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

im running stock and it doesnt have an aux :jawdrop:


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Get an after market head unit. They have more power and more features... Such as Sub controls and what not.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Limpert- PM Jasper, he has an Alpine CDA-9805 he's looking to sell, and it has an Aux input


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

i dont have the money to buy an aftermarket cd player and install kit... i wonder if my stock head unit has RCA outs... :hal:


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

doubt it. Dont knwo many that would have RCA outputs unless they were being used already.


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

i think i have to take my dash apart to get to HU anyways... its not worth it. I might just use a low level converter on my stock sub in the back...


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

If the SE-R is anything like the GXE inte riorwise then it's actually 4 bolts that hold the 2 side brackets in place then the 4 screws that hold the brackets to the headunit. There are also the 2 screws holding the center piece in place (The one around the climate controls). Overall it's an incredibly easy install really. You don't need the mounting bracket for the radio (Little metal box that slides on it) and things go in quite well. I installed a pioneer HU a few months ago and have since taken it in and out due to other installs (And custom painting)at least 6 times. I've gotten it down to a point where I can pull the head unit in less than 10 minutes in my car. (Is that sad or what LOL). The only paint you'll have is running the lines. But I would recomend running them due to the quality of sound and operation. If I were you and you said you were installing an amp right? I'd actually tear that little factory amp out to leave you more room for other accesories that you may get (XM radio brain maybe?) But that's just my $0.02 on the whole idea.


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

I wish my HU in there right now had rca outs... i dont have the money right now for a new HU and install kit...


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

If you're installing an amp and speakers then I'd actually recomend using the high outputs of the speakers anlready in the back splice a new wire into the ones there and connect to the high inputs for the amp. This way you don't even have to TOUCH the dash you only have to run the power lines for the amp from the battery and rig up the remote wire to a 12 volt source that's only active when the key is turned.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Yea I did that with my moms old Chrysler (daily driver) because she had a stock amp and I didnt want to fool with going around it so I spliced my wires right into the rear speakers. My amp haad built in crossover so I set the car speakers for highs and the subs picked up all the lows. Sounded good for knock off speakers. Set some car alarms off lol


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

Well you can do it a professional looking way they actually sell a connector that wil clip onto both wires without the stripping and ghettorig looking setup that you'd have to do without them. And they only cost a couple bucks for a pack of like 10 or 20. ALOT more reliable and looks HELLA better than cu and splice jobs. and I think just about all amps nowadays have some sort of HPF LPF settings to allow you to keep subs pumpoin bass and others playing your highs.


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

2002 Nissan Sentra Se-r 

The sub that is self amplified in the back on my dash that has a plug that goes into it and it has the following wires...

- 2 blue wires
- 2 gray w/ red stripe wires
- 2 black w/ pink stripe wires 
- 1 orange wire

Heres the solution to anyone else that may have this same problem... http://www.installer.com/photos/70-7551.jpg


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

limpert said:


> 2002 Nissan Sentra Se-r
> 
> The sub that is self amplified in the back on my dash that has a plug that goes into it and it has the following wires...
> 
> ...


Well the orange I can tell you FOR SURE is the remote power. Should have 12 volts when the key is on or in accessory position. It doesn't make sense for there to be 2 of each of the other wires though. Are you SURE about that? Black will probably be the ground wires but again I'd need to actually see where theings come from and go to tell for sure (The link you give isn't a very good shot of it)


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

I already know what the wires are i was just posting in case anyone else might have this problem... that pic i posted was of a piece that attaches to the plug that normally attached to the self amplified sub on the dash... it converts it to rca and remote


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

limpert said:


> I already know what the wires are i was just posting in case anyone else might have this problem... that pic i posted was of a piece that attaches to the plug that normally attached to the self amplified sub on the dash... it converts it to rca and remote


Oh well in that case rock on LOL.


----------



## limpert (Mar 8, 2005)

Sanguinius said:


> Oh well in that case rock on LOL.


 WORD :hal:


----------

